# How many of you would be interested in...



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2008)

*Learning to program in Visual Basic, and/or learning how to build websites with HTML, CSS and a bit of Javascript?*

I ask because I'm toying with the idea of starting up some tutorial threads that I'll update weekly, that start with the basics of VB/Web Design, and get more advanced each week.

So if anyone is interested, please reply saying you're interested, and which one you'd be interested in (VB or Web Design, or both). If I get enough replies, I'll start something next week.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 3, 2008)

I think that's a fantastic idea, Lenny.


----------



## chrispenycate (Jun 3, 2008)

I have this mild feeling this is a futile hope, but some indication as to why I'm totally incapable of getting a web page to open, let alone links to other pages, URLs and credit cards.would be of great interest.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll note this down as two who are interested, then (one for web design, and the other for... both?).

Any one else? Come on, don't be shy. 

Putting your name down doesn't mean you're committed - it's just so I can get a rough total of how many people might get involved.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 4, 2008)

Lenny, this is a great idea. 

Put me down for both.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd be interested in following the web design side of things. I just the other week went to a HTML basics course here at work, and I've been keen to take it further.


----------



## scalem X (Jun 4, 2008)

There might be a chance of me having a look at it. After all if it's a tutorial, rather than a class, one could have a look any time you want.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jun 4, 2008)

I needed to make an app for work (back in another life...) so I picked up some VB5.  It went well enough.   I still have a bit of interest but the need for results is no longer there.
I would read the tuts with a modicum of interest.

Enjoy!


----------



## chopper (Jun 4, 2008)

erm, what's visual basic?

i built my website, but that was with Dreamweaver and, if you look at it, you'll see there's nothing technical going on.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2008)

Visual Basic is a simple, third generation**, event-driven*** programming language.

A small snippet, for example:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
 
Print "Hello World"
 
End Sub
```
 
All objects are put on a form, like bits of lego. When the program runs the code above, the text "Hello World" will be printed on the form when it loads.

It's considered a toy language by many, which it is, in effect, but it's also rather powerful, and it's a great way to learn how to program, for once you've learnt the syntax and rules of one language, all the others are much simpler (the rules are very similar because programming is a highly logical thing).

---

I build all my sites in Dreamweaver too!  It's a great program.

The web design tutorials will probably focus on tables, links and basic HTML to start with, and eventually move on to more complex HTML, stylesheets (CSS), and Javascript. I might also throw in some ASP and PHP.

EDIT: Methinks I might be able to persuade a few of the other website builders, like Leisha, to share some things as well. Leisha, for example, builds website in Flash - something which I've not really tried.



***third-generation* - a third generation programming language is a language that uses meaningful text. The first generation language is binary, which is made up of only 1's and 0's. Assembly Code is the second generation language. It's made up of mnemonic's (such as LD [load], and BGT [branch if greater than]) which relate directly to binary. The mnemonics make it easier to program. A third generation language uses proper text which relates to multiple lines of Assembly code (each line of assembly code relates to a single line of binary code).

****event-driven* - a program that is controlled by sensor or user inputs, such as clicking the mouse or pressing a key. Each part of the program happens after a certain event, such as a form loading, or a button being pressed.


----------



## chopper (Jun 4, 2008)

ok, so it sounds like visual basic would be good to know. web-wise, i've never done owt with Flash (aprt from stare at it stupidly). stylesheets are beyond me, and i stopped taking PHP when it began to give me headaches the size of mongolia.

definitely interested, methinks.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2008)

Another victim. Poirfect. *evil grin*

Looks like this idea (both VB and HTML) is a definite yes, then. Which leads me on to a new thread for the HTML side.


----------



## PTeppic (Jun 4, 2008)

Although I don't play with VB and have sufficient (whatever that is) of HTML, CSS and Javascript, I'd be interested in ASP/PHP


----------



## Momoka (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bounds into thread waving hands madly*

Me too! Me too! I'd love to learn more languages/scripts and such - put me down for VB and possibly CSS. I think more the VB - far more uses for that.

Oh, and many thanks too Lenny


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jun 4, 2008)

If I can pick up a bit of knowlege VB it may give a greater depth of me understanding things in general.


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2008)

I tried learning this once before, but one 45min lesson a week was not enough time to really learn so I would very much be interested in following this Lenny!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2008)

I will read the thread(s) with interest, if and when it/they get(s) going.  



I used to know basic HTML, like, ten years ago.  I used to know how to do things in DOS, too.  

It'd be nice to feel like I at least  have a grip of the basics, again.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jun 10, 2008)

Lenny: what plans have you for allowing people to write and then run the VB programs.

Will they need to 'take the plunge' into 'obtaining' a VB compiler or have you a cunning plan?

likewise with all the other languages?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't worry your little head about it, TEIN, I have plans.

Namely *Visual Basic 6 Portable* (free, small, completely functional) on the VB side, and *Nvu* (free, small, completely functional, works on all platforms) on the Web Design side.

The only problem I can see arising is for those who use Macs/Linux and what to learn VB - I don't know what sort of tools are available for them.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jun 10, 2008)

Good stuff. 

However I must take issue with the little head comment. 

Marvin and I were separated at birth.


----------



## Overread (Jun 10, 2008)

you called your head Marvin -- and you were sepatated from it?

so you are headless?


----------



## Momoka (Jun 10, 2008)

Lenny said:


> The only problem I can see arising is for those who use Macs/Linux and what to learn VB - I don't know what sort of tools are available for them.


So far, three options:

1. Run a MS OS in a Virtual Machine - gives the most compatible method to compile and run VB.

2. Run VB under WINE - usable but you might run into some trouble if you try any projects with ASP.NET or when registering DCOM.

3. Try installing MONO - apparently now quite compatible with VB, other than any projects involving WebParts and one or two others.

Hopefully this will help anyone who's wavering to take the plunge and try VB


----------



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2008)

The only problem I can see with MONO is that it is *.NET*. The syntax of *Visual Basic 6* and the syntax of *Visual Basic.NET* are quite different from each other. Heck, the syntax of Visual Basic 6 is different from the syntax of *Visual Basic 2005*!


----------



## Momoka (Jun 10, 2008)

Ah... I know nothing  Well, that rules out option 3 then. I had a suspicion it might differ.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jun 10, 2008)

Overread said:


> you called your head Marvin -- and you were sepatated from it?
> 
> so you are headless?


 
Yep that's about the size of it OR and I have a horse called Dobbin.


----------



## Zubi-Ondo (Jun 12, 2008)

Lenny - I did part of my senior project in Computer Engineering in VB, but that was 12 years ago. Don't remember much of it. I'd be interested - just don't know if I could put much time into it. 

 - Z.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jun 12, 2008)

Lenny: have you considered a VBA course in your spare time. You know the period between finishing a biscuit and reaching for the barrel for the next one. 

Seriously it may appeal to the excel etc. users out there. It's amazing what you can do if you know VBA.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 12, 2008)

HTML...VB

I really don't know what you are saying. I'm afraid I'd be hopeless, but what the heck, I have a little spare time.

I'm in.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 12, 2008)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Lenny: have you considered a VBA course in your spare time. You know the period between finishing a biscuit and reaching for the barrel for the next one.
> 
> Seriously it may appeal to the excel etc. users out there. It's amazing what you can do if you know VBA.


 
I have actually payed around in it... and to be honest, I'd prefer to stick to VB6. 

For my A-Level Computing project (my second year one, which is the one I've just done), three of us in the set did our projects entirely in VB (well, a VB front-end and processing which linked to data in Access tables. I've also programmed a bit of communication with Excel - the program creates an Excel spreadsheet and then prints it off), whilst the other seven did it in Access. Now since we three who did it in VB were considered Gods in the Computing set (what? We were the hardcore programmers! ), we were constantly asked to help those who were doing it solely in Access, which meant helping them with VBA code... and it was a right royal pain in the arse. Not the helping but the actual VBA - things I can do in a minute in VB6 took far too long to do in VBA.

I agree, it is amazing what you can do with VBA, and I have played around with it, but my hardcore heart prefers VB6. 

One of the things I want to cover when I've got the basics out of the way is using VB6 with Access tables and Excel spreadsheets.

---

*Anyway, start expecting something at the end of the week - mainly the basics of both HTML and VB6, and maybe a start on some actual programming in each.*


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lenny said:


> EDIT: Methinks I might be able to persuade a few of the other website builders, like Leisha, to share some things as well. Leisha, for example, builds website in Flash - something which I've not really tried.



Okay, okay, I've changed my mind. I think I must've lost my sense somewhere. But...

I've made two Flash tutorials and I'll be putting some screenshots together, too. However, people shouldn't download and install Flash CS3 until when I start the tutorial, or else their 30-trial will run out. Oh, and I'm warning people now, it's not the easiest of tutorials (you'll actually build a little Flash widget that displays the date).


----------



## Shamu (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a Java specialist by profession but I would love to learn VB (I never got around to it). So count me in.


----------

